# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dr Ali Sokoli

## Kosovelli

Ali Sokoli lindi në vitin 1921 në Rahovec në një familje që merrej me bujqësi. Ishte i treti prej katër fëmijëve të babait Sulejmanit dhe nënës Hatixhes. Nuk dihet data e saktë e lindjes por data më e besueshme është 8 maj e vitit 1921.

Shkollën fillore e kreu në vendlindje në gjuhën serbe për shkak se në atë kohë nuk kishte shkolla shqipe në Kosovë. Për shkak të suksesit në mësime gjatë shkollës fillore, prijësit fetar të kohës ia mundësuan vazhdimin e shkollimit në Medresenë e Shkupit nga viti 1933 deri në vitin 1941 kur e përfundoi shkollën e mesme. Gjatë kohës kur ai ishte në vitin e fundit, filloi Lufta e Dytë Botërore.


Pas fillimit të Luftës Së Dytë Botërore, ai u kthye në Rahovec. Nxënësit kosovar u ftuan nga Ministria e Arsimit e Shqipërisë që ti vazhdonin studimet në Itali. Në vitin 1941 e regjistroi fakultetin e bujqësisë në Pizza të Italisë ku u dallua si student, por kur Italia kapitullon, studimet për vitin e katërt i vazhdon në Vienë, ku nuk mund të kryejë edhe vitin e fundit të studimeve për shkak të kapitulimit të vendeve fashiste. Disa herë u burgos nga kuislingët italianë për shkak të veprimtarive antifashiste gjatë pushimeve.

Më 15 qershor u kthye nga Viena në Rahovec për të punuar punë administrative në Komunën e Rahovecit dhe më pas në Prishtinë e paraqiti kërkesën për mundësimin e vazhdimit të studimeve të agronomisë jashtë Kosovës. Kjo kërkesë iu refuzua, mirëpo iu dha bursa për të studiuar Medicinën në Beograd me kusht që pas studimeve të kthehej në Kosovë. Atje ai u martua me një vajzë rumune dhe ka dy fëmijë (arkitekt dhe teknologe).

Në pranverën e vitit 1946 u denoncua nga komunistët serbo-sllav dhe u përjashtua nga Fronti Popullor (më vonë Lidhja Socialiste Jugosllave) dhe iu mor shtetësia jugosllave. Për shkak të rrezikut që i kanosej, u detyrua që për një kohë të fshihej në Beograd. Për të siguruar ekzistencën e vet, në Beograd punoi punë të rënda fizike.

Në vitin 1947, derisa ishte me studime në Beograd, OZN-ja bastisi shtëpinë e prindërve të tij në Rahovec për të gjetur dëshmi të veprimtarisë së tij antikomuniste por nuk gjetën asgjë përveç dëftesave të shkollimit dhe një makinë të shkrimit.

Në vitin 1949 u ftua në një mbledhje të NDSh-së (Partia Nacional Demokratike Shqiptare) në Rahovec, në të cilën do të zgjidheshin udhëheqësit e partisë dhe të shtetit të ardhshëm të Kosovës, ku ai do të zgjidhej Ministër i Jashtëm për shkak të arsimimit të tij dhe sepse njihte mirë gjashtë gjuhë të ndryshme. Ai niset me tren nga Beogradi dhe vjen deri në Fushë Kosovë, mirëpo për shkak të pamundësisë së udhëtimit deri në Rahovec atë ditë, ai e kalon atë natë në Prishtinë. Ky del të jetë fat i mirë për shkak se të nesërmen kupton se të gjithë 45 anëtarët e mbledhjes së NDSh-së janë zënë dhe burgosur nga OZN-ja, kështu që të nesërmen kthehet në Beograd.

Gjatë kohës kur qëndroi në Beograd provoi të kryente provimet që i kishin mbetur nga viti i fundit i fakultetit të bujqësisë, mirëpo nuk iu pranuan vitet e përfunduara të fakultetit për shkak se i kishte kryer në një vend fashist. Për këtë arsye, që të regjistronte fakultetin e mjekësisë në Beograd (ku diplomoi pas vetëm katër vitesh), u detyrua që disa herë të kërkonte pranimin e shtetësisë jugosllave nga kryetari i atëhershëm që ta merrte diplomën
Shërbimi ushtrarak
Menjëherë pasi kreu fakultetin në moshën 29 vjeçare, nga regjimi u detyrua të kryente shërbimin ushtarak një vjeçar në Nish, edhe pse me ligjet e kohës, pas moshës 27 vjeçare shërbimi ushtarak nuk ishte i detyrueshëm. Gjatë kohës kur kryente shërbimin ushtarak u denoncua disa herë nga shpifje të ndryshme për shkak të kombësisë së tij dhe faktit se i kishte studiuar në vende fashiste.

Veprimataria
Pasi kryen shërbimin ushtarak kthehet në Kosovë dhe punësohet në Spitalin e Prizrenit, në repartin e sëmundjeve të mushkërive, ku së bashku me Daut Mustafën bëri arritje të larta sidomos në terren me këshillimin e popullatës me qëllim të çrrënjosjes së tuberkulozit, sëmundje e cila në atë kohë po merrte shumë jetë njerëzish.

Pas disa vitesh punë në Prizren, shkon në Beograd për tu specializuar për sëmundjet e mushkërive, prej të cilave dallohej tuberkulozi. Si specialist i sëmundjeve të mushkërive hap repartin e sëmundjeve të mushkërive në Gjakovë (punoi atje për 3 vjet), ku gjithashtu ishte përhapur shumë tuberkulozi.
Vitet e fundit të jetës
Rreth viteve 1960 shkon në Prishtinë për të vazhduar luftën kundër tuberkulozit në spitalin e mushkërive (ndërtesa e Ministrisë së Shëndetësisë së Kosovës) ku rregullisht ishin të shtruar rreth 100 pacientë. Atje u emërua drejtor i repartit për sëmundjet e mushkërive dhe tuberkulozin. U dallua si një luftues i ashpër kundër tuberkulozit, që në atë kohë po merrte shumë jetë njerëzish, sidomos në vendet e varfra si Kosova. Në Prishtinë gjithashtu punoi si mësimdhënës (Docent) në fushën e Pulmologjisë.

Puna në këtë spital ishte mjaft e vështirë sepse punohej me aparaturë të para Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Aty ai punoi deri në vdekje më 23 shtator të vitit 1974, nga një sulm në zemër.

Është interesante të thuhet se asnjë pjesë të shkollimit nuk e kreu në gjuhën shqipe mirëpo ishte njohës i mirë i letërsisë dhe historisë shqiptare. Përveç shqipes dinte shkrim-lexim edhe serbisht, gjermanisht, italisht, turqisht e arabisht, ndërsa për punë studimore përdorte edhe anglishten dhe frëngjishten
Për punën e tij gjatë gjithë jetës, pas vdekjes iu dha çmimi Primarus Docent nga Fakulteti i Mjekësisë në Prishtinë dhe për punën e tij shkruan shumë shkencëtarë eminent të kohës. Për të arriturat dhe përpjekjet e mëdha në luftë kundër tuberkulozit dhe sëmundjeve tjera të mushkërive, iu dha Medalja e Punës nga Qeveria e atëhershme, dhe për nder të tij shkolla e mesme e mjekësisë në Prishtinë mban emrin Ali Sokoli.

----------

